# Which cable for ista



## Antonio_beqa (May 25, 2021)

Hello i have 2018 year S1000RR , i have Ista + and esys , just want to know which cable i have to buy to have excess on my bike for programing , change some air fuel ratios and also update ecu firmweres ? I mean can cheap cable do it ? If anyone know which to buy from ebay i woule be happy for link


----------



## bennymx (Jan 28, 2021)

ENET cable can do both. ICOM is needed for flashing though.


----------

